# Latest yield.



## Tndavid (Oct 28, 2016)

My latest piece. Sorry bout the lighting and if the pic is cockeyed. Haven't figured out how to rotate with this phone yet. Hope yall like it. 

Well maybe the rotate did work. Thanks guys.


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 28, 2016)

That's a decent pipe you have there.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 28, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> That's a decent pipe you have there.


Thanks. The pics really don't do it justice!! It's beautiful!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Oct 28, 2016)

Looking good. Nice work!


----------



## rucito (Oct 28, 2016)

It looks like a very happy button


----------



## Shark (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice work and a good button.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 28, 2016)

Thanks guys. That's funny rucito. Lol


----------



## 4metals (Oct 28, 2016)

I have always worked on large commercial lots of refining which to some extent is easier. I must admit that when I see members posting pictures of small fractional ounce buttons I am impressed. It takes more attention to detail to get the small lots looking pretty. Good job.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 28, 2016)

4metals said:


> I have always worked on large commercial lots of refining which to some extent is easier. I must admit that when I see members posting pictures of small fractional ounce buttons I am impressed. It takes more attention to detail to get the small lots looking pretty. Good job.


Thank you..


----------



## etack (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice gold!!

Eric

PM is good on this lot too.


----------



## Tndavid (Oct 29, 2016)

etack said:


> Nice gold!!
> 
> Eric
> 
> PM is good on this lot too.


Thank you Eric! I appreciate ya..


----------

